# Looking for a 210 mm R2/SG2 Gyuto



## TexasRed (May 17, 2020)

Getting ready to pull the trigger on my first nice knife and these two have caught my eye. Are there any that I may be missing in the $300 range? Will be used for mostly vegetable work and some light trimming. I know appearance is subjective but want a real looker.

Sukenari SG2 Damascus








Sukenari SG2 (R2) Gyuto Damascus 210mm with K&S Ebony handle


Knives & Stones is proud to be one of the first vendors to receive the latest offering from Sukenari: Stainless sanmai double-bevel knives featuring the famous Takefu SuperGold 2 (SG2 / R2) steel. The SG2 / R2 is arguably the most balanced powdered steel for kitchen knives, reasons being...




www.knivesandstones.com.au





Kutosaki Shizuku R2








Kurosaki Shizuku R2 Gyuto 210mm with K&S Ebony Handle


Kurosaki Shizuku R2 / SG2, Yu Kurosaki




www.knivesandstones.com.au


----------



## Qapla' (May 17, 2020)

Here are a couple of others.

https://mtckitchen.com/takamura-hsps-pro-gyuto-210mm-8-2/

https://www.**************.com/kakor2gy21.html


----------



## TexasRed (May 17, 2020)

Thanks for the response and sorry, I posted this in the wrong forum. Mods - Feel free to delete. Posted in correct section.


----------



## DaM0w (May 30, 2020)

Takamura Knives R2/SG2 Gyuto Japanese Knife 210mm with Red Pakka wood Handle


Takamura KnivesIn 1945 research into stainless steels was still fairly limited. At that time Takamura Hamono became a forrunner in developing the best quality stainless steel knives available and has since spent 60 years perfecting their blends. They have created many different steel types to...




www.japanny.com





can’t seem to find these in stock anywhere but they are a great choice and a very attractive price


----------



## dafox (May 30, 2020)

Takamura Akagouhan Gyuto 210mm


About the shape - Inspired by the profile of a traditional European chef knife, gyutos are a multi purpose knife with a slight meat cutting bias and “gyuto” even translates to “cow sword”. If you want one knife to do it all, This is it. The longer blade typically gives the blade a forward...




knifewear.com





Only place I could find one.


----------



## nexus1935 (Jun 3, 2020)

I was browsing Strata the other day and saw the Takamura R2 under the Hitohira brand. Its looks and specs seem exactly the same as the Takamura Migaki R2, although I'm not 100% sure they're exactly the same under the different brand.









Hitohira - TP - 210mm Gyuto - Western Handle


Brand: Hitohira ひとひら (一片)Line: TPProfile: GyutoEdge Length: 211mmEdge Steel: SG2Steel Type: StainlessCladding: StainlessBevel: Double BevelBevel Symmetry: 50:50Hand Orientation: AmbidextrousHandle: Wine Pakka Western Total Length: 338mm Spine Length: 220mm Blade Height: 45mm Thickness at Spine...




strata-portland.myshopify.com





I have this Takamura and agree that it's an amazing cutter out of the box, particularly when factoring in the price.


----------



## dafox (Jun 3, 2020)

nexus1935 said:


> I was browsing Strata the other day and saw the Takamura R2 under the Hitohira brand. Its looks and specs seem exactly the same as the Takamura Migaki R2, although I'm not 100% sure they're exactly the same under the different brand.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting, has the Takamura brothers symbol on the L side of the blade without the rest of the kanji normally found on the Takamura offering-which is found on the R side of the blade, and has some other kanji on the R side of the blade. So, looks to be made by Takamura and rebranded.


----------



## GorillaGrunt (Jun 7, 2020)

I’d go Takamura Pro if you can find one, I think they come out twice a year and just sold mine. Fantastic performance but understated looks like the Ryusen. Kurosaki makes some really nice looking stuff. I don’t have a Shiro Kamo R2 but I have an AS by him and it’s pretty great for the price.


----------

